# Viper 300 Passive Arm not working



## Hillive (Sep 13, 2009)

I tested my door pins by setting the alarm manually and opening each door and the alarm goes off. I also have trunk and hood pins but the alarm does not go off when either one is opened or closed. how can i narrow down the problem with the trunk and hood pins or any other symptoms that might be causing the passive arm not to set?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what type of vehicle?


----------

